# British expats Lourinha/Estoril



## BettyGirl (May 24, 2014)

Hello to all members

I am new to this site and am just wondering if there are any british expats around the Lourinha or Estoril areas.

Although we have lived here or a few years we have not met many expats that actually stay in Portugal!

Also would like to know if there are any expats social clubs too.

Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Welcome sure Siobhán will be along with more local information but I think you'll find more a little further North centred around Caldas Da Rainha


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi BettyGirl,
I'm about 30mins drive south of Lourinha, near Torres Vedras. We've not long moved out here (Feb) but are here for the long haul.
Not sure about social club, other than meeting with a very friendly bunch of expat families once a month near Caldas da Rainha (via facebook). 
Do you have children? Is that the sort of thing you are looking for?


----------



## Ionta10 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi BettyGirl

My family and I are moving out to Portugal in August. We are renting an apartment in Costa du Guia, so not far from Estoril. I was wondering if you know of any toddler groups which my husband and daughter can attend? 

How do you like living out there? This is our first international relocation and we are getting excited but nervous about it. Especially now as Pickfords can't confirm a delivery date and we are feeling unsure of using them! Just more stress that isn't need at the moment!


----------

